# Tillerson: UN Must Change or U.S. will leave



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I like the stance, but the U.S. should leave the UN and have nothing to do with it asap.



> Secretary of State Rex Tillerson is vowing that the U.S. will leave the United Nations' Human Rights Council if the organization does not undertake "considerable reform."
> 
> "While it may be the only such organization devoted to human rights, the Human Rights Council requires considerable reform in order for us to continue to participate," he wrote in a letter to nine nonprofit organizations this week, according to Foreign Policy.
> 
> Tillerson told the U.N. advocates and human rights groups that the U.S. "continues to evaluate the effectiveness" of the council but is skeptical about being in a group with nations such as China, Egypt and Saudi Arabia, which have poor human rights records, Foreign Policy reported.


Tillerson: UN Human Rights Council must reform or US will leave | TheHill


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A bunch of do nothing bureaucrats who only seek to redistribute our wealth into their pockets. Should have been out of there decades ago.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> A bunch of do nothing bureaucrats who only seek to redistribute our wealth into their pockets. Should have been out of there decades ago.


They are not do nothing at all. They diligently work to push Agenda 21/2030 at the behest of the Global elite. The elites want their slaves and anything short of total control world wide is a failure.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Agreed. I have long advocated that we should leave the Useless Nations immediately and start our own. Maybe something like the United States and Allied Nations. A true alliance between nations that can each have different laws, but must respect each others legal basis (ie: Not try to force gun bans, etc, on us).

Even if no one wants to join at first, when we withdraw, kick them from the US, and stop funding them, they will go bankrupt. Then we'll see nations like the UK, Australia, etc, want to join. Let the EU have the UN, *IF* they can afford it! lol


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> They are not do nothing at all. They diligently work to push Agenda 21/2030 at the behest of the Global elite. The elites want their slaves and anything short of total control world wide is a failure.


Without America's participation the NWO agenda dies a slow and miserable death. We need to be out........... now.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Without America's participation the NWO agenda dies a slow and miserable death. We need to be out........... now.


I agree that it would be severely hampered, but I do not know if dead quite yet?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the citizens of the US will never know how close they came to be living under the thumb of the UN governing powers - one little hickup during Obammy's reign and he'd whistled up Blue Helmet troops .... Paki and Ugandan 3rd World pouring in to bring the Grey Hairs of the Tea Party under control ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> the citizens of the US will never know how close they came to be living under the thumb of the UN governing powers - one little hickup during Obammy's reign and he'd whistled up Blue Helmet troops .... Paki and Ugandan 3rd World pouring in to bring the Grey Hairs of the Tea Party under control ...


I totally agree. I do think that something may have/could have been planned if there had been a HRC presidency.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Why the heads up? I say cut our losses, drop out and evict. Nothing but a nest of spies and a den of thieves. Save ourselves a pile of cash and a heap of aggravation.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

We wont pull out, anytime someone tries to do something that makes sense in this country they get killed mysteriously or getting bogged down by their so-called party allies

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have posted about our country and the UN many times here.

They are the biggest threat to us, have been since the 1960's.

Their propaganda spread throughout the world is the direct cause of people hating us.

The massive donations given by us through the UN were hidden from the recipient countries populations.

Those same people were told that we gave nothing!

The UN is basically the parliament for the NWO. 

I would like to see the headquarters with all foreign reps inside fall into the east river with all lost!

If those bastards ever tried to move troops in here to control us, everyone of them should die, NO QUARTER!!!

That wold be to include all those who had anything to do with their invitation.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> We wont pull out, anytime someone tries to do something that makes sense in this country they get killed mysteriously or getting bogged down by their so-called party allies
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


That is the problem with wealth transfer schemes. No one pulls out and the entitlements grow exponentially.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> the citizens of the US will never know how close they came to be living under the thumb of the UN governing powers - one little hickup during Obammy's reign and he'd whistled up Blue Helmet troops .... Paki and Ugandan 3rd World pouring in to bring the Grey Hairs of the Tea Party under control ...


I have always believed that had Al Gore won the election in 2000, we would have had Blue-hats in NY after 9/11. It would have been ugly.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If the blue helmets tried operating on US soil there would be a blood bath. Our armed citizens would never stand for it. And that is EXACTLY why the libs want us disarmed.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hell. I believe that larges numbers of our own troops would revolt and attack the UN troops. This would pretty much guarantee a civil war against the fools who requested UN intervention.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Send the Useless Nation's an eviction notice NOW!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The US out of the UN and the UN out of the US!.

This shall be written, this shall be done...


----------

